# Ping Spike [RESOLVED]



## nonpoint730 (Jun 20, 2007)

I play Counter Strike and Team Fortress Classic.

When I join a server, any server, my ping will spike from 50 ms up to about 200 ms. It does this over and over and over for about 5-10 minutes and then it will quit for awhile. It happens randomly while im playing its annoying as hell because I freeze for a split second repeatedly. Ive messed with my rates and all that stuff it didnt help. Someone told me to run a tracert on some servers

1 12 ms 9 ms 11 ms 
2 10 ms 10 ms 9 ms 
3 14 ms 9 ms * 
4 11 ms 9 ms 10 ms 
5 29 ms 23 ms 21 ms 
6 24 ms 24 ms * 
7 22 ms 20 ms 21 ms 
8 125 ms 25 ms 24 ms 
9 30 ms 21 ms * 
10 30 ms 35 ms 30 ms 

thats what I get on pretty much every server I run a tracert on. I called my isp (everest connections) and the guy told me that he was going to reset my modem and to unplug my router for 10 minutes. I did all that and it didnt solve the problem. 
I also have scanned for spyware/adware/viruses. I don't have any of that stuff on my comp. Can someone help me?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Ping Spike*

have you tried to update your lan port drivers?


----------



## nonpoint730 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Ping Spike*

I fixed the problem by reformatting.


----------



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

Must have been some faulty drivers on your NIC or you had or a bad service running for those games heh. But formatting helps tons of things so congrats.


----------



## Manic2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

:upset: i only just formated my pc n im still having this problem not only does the ping shoots from 15 to 2000 every 30secs but also my mouse goes laggy and my pc beeps at me when i try to shoot please somebody help me!


----------

